# put high beams on



## kc1005

Ciao.  Come se dice "I am putting my high beams on" riferendosi ai fari della macchina?  "Accendo gli abbaglianti"?  O c'e' un'altra espressione che si usa spesso?  Grazie!


----------



## Akire72

Direi che "Accendo gli abbaglianti" è giusto e comune. 

Ho sentito anche dire "i fari alti" per "abbaglianti"


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> Direi che "Accendo gli abbaglianti" è giusto e comune.
> 
> Ho sentito anche dire "i fari alti" per "abbaglianti"


Anche nel Profondo Sud si parla di "fari alti".


----------



## DavideV

Ma se inizi a dirlo già da Roma in su mi sa che occorrerà qualche secondo per capire...


----------



## london calling

DavideV said:


> Ma se inizi a dirlo già da Roma in su mi sa che occorrerà qualche secondo per capire...



Akire parla da Firenze.


----------



## Holymaloney

london calling said:


> Akire parla da Firenze.


...anche nella mia parte dell'Emilia si dice _*fari alti  
*_


----------



## london calling

Holymaloney said:


> ...anche nella mia parte dell'Emilia si dice _*fari alti
> *_


Mica parli di ...Reggio (Calabria)?


----------



## DavideV

Adesso che ci penso mi sa che pure a Roma si dice. E' che noi troviamo molto più semplice dire _*abbajanti*_.


----------



## Blackman

_Accendere gli abbaglianti _non è giusto secondo me e non l'ho mai sentito. Si _accendono i fari/luci _e poi si _mettono/tolgono gli abbaglianti, _per puro caso coincidendo con l'inglese...


----------



## london calling

DavideV said:


> Adesso che ci penso mi sa che pure a Roma si dice. E' che noi troviamo molto più semplice dire _*abbajanti*_.


Te credo! E' più semplice mettere gli abbajanti, no?


----------



## Bella63

london calling said:


> Anche nel Profondo Sud si parla di "fari alti".



Anche se gli abbaglianti è "corretto", nel profondo "nord" si sente "anche qui" i fari alti.... (ciao lc)
bella


----------



## cercolumi

Confermo _fari alti _dal nord-est, anzi rilancio con un minimalista_ alti_;
_Che vuole quello? Perchè ti sta facendo gli alti_?


----------



## Bella63

cercolumi said:


> Confermo _fari alti _dal nord-est, anzi rilancio con un minimalista_ alti_;
> _Che vuole quello? Perchè ti sta facendo gli alti_.



Si ma questo è proprio minimilista perdavvero!!!!, quasi gergo del quartiere'??
Bella


----------



## cercolumi

Bella63 said:


> Si ma questo è proprio minimilista perdavvero!!!!, quasi gergo del quartiere'??
> Bella


Hai ragione, fa un po' Pino dei Palazzi, però funziona egregiamente. Non c'è modo di non capire a cosa ci si riferisce.


----------



## CPA

"I am putting my high beams on".

Ci ho messo un attimo a capire, per non dire che _my mind boggled. _. In BE sono _headlights_. Cosa diventano gli anabbaglianti (_dipped headlights_) in AE?


----------



## kc1005

Non ho mai sentito l'espressione "dipped headlights".  Ma in AE "headlights" soon le luci normali della macchina...i fari.  Ma "high beams" come lo sai sono le luci più forti...


----------



## kc1005

Ho appena cercato "anabbaglianti" e adesso capisco...diciamo "low beams" anche se io non lo dico mai.  E' molto comune dire "high beams" ma quando ci riferiamo a "low beams" si dice " head lights" a meno che uno non vuole essere specifico...E' così in italiano?  Cosa si dice più spesso, anabbaglianti o fari?


----------



## Akire72

Quando si vuole essere specifici i fari hanno i loro nomi:

fari di posizione -> headlights (?)
fari anabbaglianti -> low beams/_dipped headlights_
fari abbaglianti-> high beams/_headlights_

Se dimentichi di farlo qualcuno ti suggerirà:

Accendi i fari! (nessuno ti dirà mai "accendi gli anabbaglianti")

Se ti vogliono suggerire di accendere anche gli abbaglianti ti diranno:

Accendi/Metti (anche) gli abbaglianti.


----------



## DavideV

Più ci penso più escono novità... sempre a Roma, uno che fa segno con le luci abbaglianti si dice che sta "_facendo i fari_". Ma qui stiamo proprio scadendo sul dialettale...


----------



## london calling

DavideV said:


> Più ci penso più escono novità... sempre a Roma, uno che fa segno con le luci abbaglianti si dice che sta "_facendo i fari_". Ma qui stiamo proprio scadendo sul dialettale...


_He's flashing his (head)lights_ (ma non è dialetto!).


By the way, _high beams_ and _low beams_ is AE: we (normally) say _full headlights_ and _dipped headlights, _although we do say for example  _The road was so dark I had to_ _turn the lights on full beam.

_@ akire:  we say _ Turn your (head)lights on!. _And _fari di posizione _are called "sidelights".


----------



## Akire72

london calling said:


> _He's flashing his (head)lights_ (ma non è dialetto!).
> 
> 
> By the way, _high beams_ and _low beams_ is AE: we (normally) say _full headlights_ and _dipped headlights, _although we do say for example _The road was so dark I had to_ _turn the lights on full beam.
> 
> _@ akire: we say _Turn your (head)lights on!. _And _fari di posizione _are called "sidelights".



He's flashing his (head)lights in italiano si direbbe "Sta lampeggiando (i fari)", però è molto comune sentire anche "Ti sta facendo i fari" come dice Davide.

Ricapitolando allora:

fari di posizione -> AE (?)/BE _sidelights_
fari anabbaglianti -> AE low beams/BE _dipped headlights_
fari abbaglianti-> AE high beams/BE _full headlights_


----------



## london calling

Akire72 said:


> He's flashing his (head)lights in italiano si direbbe "Sta lampeggiando (i fari)", però è molto comune sentire anche "Ti sta facendo i fari" come dice Davide. Qui non l'ho mai sentito - si dice sta lampeggiando (i fari).
> 
> Ricapitolando allora:
> 
> fari di posizione -> AE (?)/BE _sidelights_
> fari anabbaglianti -> AE low beams/BE _dipped headlights_
> fari abbaglianti-> AE high beams/BE _full headlights_



Wiki to the rescue! Automotive lighting.


----------



## King Crimson

Akire72 said:


> He's flashing his (head)lights in italiano si direbbe "Sta lampeggiando (i fari)", però è molto comune sentire anche "Ti sta facendo i fari" come dice Davide.
> 
> Ricapitolando allora:
> 
> fari di posizione -> AE (?)/BE _sidelights_
> fari anabbaglianti -> AE low beams/BE _dipped headlights_
> fari abbaglianti-> AE high beams/BE _full headlights_



A me risulta "*luci* di posizione" (e non "*fari* di posizione"); anche in Google (almeno per quel che riguarda l'uso) "luci di posizione" stravince.


----------



## london calling

King Crimson said:


> A me risulta "*luci* di posizione" (e non "*fari* di posizione"); anche in Google (almeno per quel che riguarda l'uso) "luci di posizione" stravince.


Ah ecco. Ho sempre detto luci di posizione, ma ovviamente quando ho visto fari di posizione scritta da una toscana........


----------



## Akire72

Credo si possa dire in tutt'e due le maniere, però sì effettivamente luci di posizione è più corretto. Se si prende Google come riferimento allora si può dire "luci" anche per gli abbaglianti e anabbaglianti. :/


----------



## Odysseus54

Io direi "mettere gli abbaglianti".

"Fari alti" non l'ho mai sentito, ne' nella mia zona di origine ( Marche ) , ne' a Milano dove ho vissuto per vent'anni fino all'86.


----------



## london calling

Odysseus54 said:


> "Fari alti" non l'ho mai sentito, ne' nella mia zona di origine ( Marche ) , ne' a Milano dove ho vissuto per vent'anni fino all'86.



Times (and languages) change, Ody: that's especially true for ex-pats like you and me!

Fari alti.


----------



## Odysseus54

Dev'essere dubbese - quando vedo una frase come "fari alti per segnalare gli sbirri"...

Maledetta la televisione.


----------



## luway

cercolumi said:


> Confermo _fari alti _dal nord-est, anzi rilancio con un minimalista_ alti_;
> _Che vuole quello? Perchè ti sta facendo gli alti_?



Ehm... pur se a pochi chilometri da te, io non posso confermare. Se qualcuno mi parlasse di "fari alti" penserei solo che vanno riposizionati perché fanno luce in direzione diversa da quella ottimale 
(ovviamente, potrei anche essere solo io che non ho mai sentito usare questa espressione)




DavideV said:


> Più ci penso più escono novità... sempre a Roma, uno che fa segno con le luci abbaglianti si dice che sta "_facendo i fari_". Ma qui stiamo proprio scadendo sul dialettale...



Questa invece l'ho sentita spessissimo e la uso pure. Non mi pare dialettale, solo colloquiale.


----------

